# Full size chart



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so trying to do a full size chart for snake food but cant find the weight/size on muitimammate / day old chick / quail 2 day ,2 week, full size and rabbit pinky doing this so i can give my more the just rats all the time when i done will put the full sheet up here this is where i got so far if you can help please do


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea.. Had a headache today trying.to buy mice n rats for my lot... I.hate how everyone seems to.have different names for.different sizes... Used to.breed my own so.you.just pick out what you.need... Waiting.on.the rats to.start breeding now.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

put the full chart up in the snake bit but will but in here 2 i think


----------

